# Melanoma



## nyyankees (May 4, 2012)

If I have a 1cm forhead + 0.5cm nose melanoma lesion would I add them up to 1.5 and choose code 11642 or use 11640? thanks..


----------



## Biller385 (May 4, 2012)

Per the CPT guidelines you are to report separately each malignant lesion excised. Hope this helps.

Cathy


----------



## nyyankees (May 4, 2012)

Biller385 said:


> Per the CPT guidelines you are to report separately each malignant lesion excised. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cathy



so I would add them together?


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 4, 2012)

*No*

No ... you do not add them together. Each lesion is reported separately. On a separate line item with a -59 modifier on the second lesion code.

You would add together the size of the wound repair (if layered or complex) of same class and same body area. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## nyyankees (May 5, 2012)

FTessaBartels said:


> No ... you do not add them together. Each lesion is reported separately. On a separate line item with a -59 modifier on the second lesion code.
> 
> You would add together the size of the wound repair (if layered or complex) of same class and same body area.
> 
> ...



Yes it does...thanks..


----------

